# table



## ilocas2

Hi, how do you say table in your language? Thanks

Czech: stůl


----------



## Armas

Finnish:

_pöytä_ < Proto-Germanic _*beudaz_ "table"


----------



## kloie

Serbian:sto
Spanish:la mesa
German:tisch
Italian:la tavola or il tavolo


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

MoGr neut. noun *«τραπέζι»* [traˈpezi] < Byz.Gr. neut. *«τραπέζιν» trapézin* diminutive of Classical fem. noun *«τράπεζα» trắpĕzā* --> _table, plate, meal, dish, money changer's counter, bank_ (PIE *kʷetuer- _four_ + *ped- _foot_ > *kʷtur-ped-ih₂-)


----------



## ahmedcowon

Arabic: طاولة /tāwila/ _(Italian Origin)_

Egyptian Arabic: ترابيزة /tarabiza/ _(Greek Origin)_


----------



## Nawaq

La table *(French)*


----------



## Dymn

Catalan: _taula
_
Spanish also has _tabla _but with a more restricted meaning, like a grid.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Sardinian : _taula, mesa, banca_

they are used in slightly different ways, example :

put the bottles on the table
pone sas ampullas in taula
pone sas ampullas in sa mesa
pone sas ampullas in sa banca

the first just needs the simple preposition, the others instead need the prepositional article


----------



## Dib

We use the English word in Bengali pronunciation: Tebil.


----------



## ilocas2

Hungarian: *asztal*


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: *tafel*.


----------



## 810senior

Japanese: テーブルteeburu or ちゃぶ台chabu-dai


----------



## Nino83

kloie said:


> Italian:la tavola or il tavolo



Italian: tavola (when the table is set in order to eat), tavolo (the object)
Sicilian: ta(v)ula, ta(v)ulu


----------



## mataripis

Manilans use the term Mesa but the rural folks of Katagalugan sometimes use Hapag kainan or Hapag alone.


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian: 
*
маса - *general; ultimately from Latin "mensa"
*трпеза* - dining table; from Greek "τραπέζι"
*софра* - dining table (and the food laid upon it), dated/poetic; from Turkish "sofra", ultimately from Arabic


----------



## spindlemoss

In Welsh, it's officially *bwrdd* [bʊrð] from Old English _bord_.

This can become just *bwr* [bʊr] in some parts of the north where *dd *[ð] is dropped.

Down south we use *bord* [bɔrd] too, again from Old English.

And this often changes to *ford *[vɔrd], as *b* > *f *[v] is a common sound change with feminine singular nouns.
*
You can see a video on what different people say here.*


----------



## Encolpius

You can translate the English word table (no meaning and context given) as: asztal, *tábla*, azstaltársaság, vendégek, terített asztal, triktrak, lemez, táblácska, fennsík, plató, jegyzék, mutató, összekép


----------



## bibax

In Czech we use *tabule* (< OCz tabuľa < Lat. tabula) as well, but exclusively in connection with a feast (= a large, elaborately prepared meal, usually for many persons; a banquet).

Otherwise *tabule* is any solid board, mostly rectangular (e. g. notice board, pane of glass, ...), esp. blackboard in a classroom (often green in our schools).

A table in/of a text is *tabulka* (dim. of tabule), e. g. _logaritmické tabulky_ = logarithmic tables.


----------



## Awwal12

Russian: стол (stol) [st̪oɫ].
Surprisingly not related to Eng. "stool" (cf. Rus. стул "stul" [st̪uɫ] - "chair", from some Germanic source).


----------



## agri95

persian: میز


----------



## ger4

spindlemoss said:


> In Welsh, it's officially *bwrdd* [bʊrð] from Old English _bord_.
> 
> This can become just *bwr* [bʊr] in some parts of the north where *dd *[ð] is dropped.
> 
> Down south we use *bord* [bɔrd] too, again from Old English.


Danish: _bord_ (_-d_ is dropped in the pronunciation).


----------



## projectsemitic

ahmedcowon said:


> Arabic: طاولة /tāwila/ _(Italian Origin)_
> 
> Egyptian Arabic: ترابيزة /tarabiza/ _(Greek Origin)_



Table is TäräPeza in Amharic. I had no idea it was of Greek origin .


----------



## jazyk

If ilocas2 means the table you sit at to eat, as I think he/she does because of the Czech word stůl in the post, the Portuguese word is mesa.


----------



## apmoy70

projectsemitic said:


> Table is TäräPeza in Amharic. I had no idea it was of Greek origin .


&


ahmedcowon said:


> Egyptian Arabic: ترابيزة /tarabiza/ _(Greek Origin)_


&


123xyz said:


> *трпеза* - dining table; from Greek "τραπέζι"


In MoGr *«τράπεζα»* [ˈtrapeza] (fem.) describes either (1) the Bank, or (2) the Refectory in an Orthodox Monastery


----------



## bibax

In Czech, *trapéz* (m.) or *trapéza* (f.) has several meanings: the flying horizontal bar in a circus (see the movie "Trapeze" with Lancaster, Curtis, ...), _anat._ trapezius muscle (= trapézový sval), _geom._ trapezium (= lichoběžník/různoběžník, trapezoid), _astron._ a group of stars (trapéz Orionu). There is also trapézový plech = corrugated trapeze steel sheet, trapézový závit (šroubu) = trapeze thread (of a screw), etc. _Hist._ trapéza = change office (trapezita = money changer) in Greece/Rome. Nothing in common with the (dining) table.


----------



## KalAlbè

Haitian Creole: *Tab*


----------

